# <html:radio property="auswahl" value="E1&q



## Vicky (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo forum,

ich hab folg. Frage.

Ich möchte den Wert aus 
    <bean:write name="menues" property="preis"/> 
        in 
    <html:radio property="auswahl" value="*E1*"> 

       einbinden und zwar anstatt von E1.  D.h. *<html:radio property="auswahl" value="<bean.....">*

Ich hab schon mehrmals versucht aber ich komm nicht auf die richtige Syntax. Kann mir jemand mit der Schreibweise helfen?

Danke
Vicky


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2005)

Du kannst die andere Bean mit dem Attribut name ansprechen:

```
<html:radio property="auswahl" name="menues"/>
```


----------



## Vicky (4. Feb 2005)

ich habs ausprobiert. Funktioniert leider nicht...

Er sagt: *Gemäß TLD ist Attribut value für Tag radio verbindlich*      :bahnhof:


----------

